# Collecting Unemployment and driving?



## Paxilguy (Sep 13, 2015)

Hypothetical question: If one were collecting unemployment and was going to be short on the rent money could said person drive a couple of days to make sure that the rent is paid? Said person does not want to have unemployment cancelled (or break the law) but also wants to have a roof over his head. If this fictional person reports the earnings they will be subtracted from the unemployment benefit thus creating a "wash". This person is only a couple of hundred shy for the rent. Be nice, this person needs good advice.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

This said person should not break the law.. Report your earnings. Always do the right thing and don't contribute to the messed up system. Save unemployment for those who can't drive. Your choice, but in life making bad decisions always come back to getcha


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber only reports your income via 1099 on an annual basis, they don't say what week/month you earned it.

So a person who needed a few bucks could drive a little and say the earnings were from a month they were not getting unemployment payments... it might fly if you don't get them for all of 2015.


----------



## Paxilguy (Sep 13, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> This said person should not break the law.. Report your earnings. Always do the right thing and don't contribute to the messed up system. Save unemployment for those who can't drive. Your choice, but in life making bad decisions always come back to getcha





denverxdriver said:


> This said person should not break the law.. Report your earnings. Always do the right thing and don't contribute to the messed up system. Save unemployment for those who can't drive. Your choice, but in life making bad decisions always come back to getcha


Thank you


----------



## Paxilguy (Sep 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Uber only reports your income via 1099 on an annual basis, they don't say what week/month you earned it.
> 
> So a person who needed a few bucks could drive a little and say the earnings were from a month they were not getting unemployment payments... it might fly if you don't get them for all of 2015.


Keep in mind that said person is extremely handsome and would like to avoid incarceration at all costs.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Survival is sometimes necessary, proceed with caution but figure out that they will know you got the money at some.point.


----------



## Paxilguy (Sep 13, 2015)

Good point LAuberx


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Also I think anything under $600 for 1099 doesn't have to be claimed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes LA, that is how to play the game. No more than six months and do not apply for an extention and like the app, your golden.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

so you can do both right ? i mean 6 months would be awsome


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I would drive and still collect the benefits. Driving is not the same as a job where you have a guaranteed salary or wage for as long as you work there, and as a driver, I am still unemployed. Also, if Uber deactivates you and you had no regular job during the same timeframe, try signing up for unemployment. My guess is you will be denied since you were not employed in the first place.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is the deal with it. You have to claim earnings, you write off .57 cents for each mile driven while working. If you net $300 for the week but drove 400 miles you would need to claim $75 of other income. The more miles you drive the less you claim but remember it also adds to wear and tear onnyour vehicle which means more in maintenance costs.

If you do this keep track of every mile on paper, write down starting and ending mileage and time for every day you drive.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Paxilguy said:


> Hypothetical question: If one were collecting unemployment and was going to be short on the rent money could said person drive a couple of days to make sure that the rent is paid? Said person does not want to have unemployment cancelled (or break the law) but also wants to have a roof over his head. If this fictional person reports the earnings they will be subtracted from the unemployment benefit thus creating a "wash". This person is only a couple of hundred shy for the rent. Be nice, this person needs good advice.


I have a rule of thumb I live by: "I never lie to the government, ever -- even on small things -- I assume they know everything whether they do or not".

I do this because it is the only way i can go about life and not worry about things. Taxes, etc., whatever, if I'm honest, and tell the truth, I never have to worry about being caught in a lie and the consequences. Maybe I'm paranoid, but that's me.

Your mileage may vary.


----------

